# Mot de passe incorrect, plus d'acces à mon mac



## oursonzen (20 Août 2011)

Bonjour j 'ai un mbp 2010 avec Lion que j'ai installé récemment et qui marche bien.

Ce matin j'ai voulu créer un compte invité et mettre un mot de passe pour moi en tant qu'admin mais à chaque fois que l'ordinateur redémarrait il ne demandait rien et s'ouvrait sur mes données,

J'ai donc changé les préférences et j'ai du cliquer sur un endroit où cocher une case qu'il ne fallait pas. Maintenant quand le mac démarre j'ai un fond gris avec la pomme
et il me demande le nom et le mot de passe.

Je connais bien sur mon nom et mon mot de passe mais il ne veut rien savoir et du coup je n'ai plus du tout acces a mon ordi!

Si quelqu'un peutr me dire comment faire ce serait pafait. J'ai lu quelque part qu'il y a une solution en mettant le dvd d'installation mais je voudrais savoir si le fait d'avoir mis lion (alors que le dvd possède leopard) ne va pas avoir d'incidence.

D'autre part j'ai plein de données que je ne souhaite pas perdre et que je n'ai pas
sauvegardées sur un hd externe (je sais j'aurai du) et puis je les récupérer.

Merci de votre aide, sinon j'essaierai d'appeller apple s'ils ont une solution.


----------



## supergrec (20 Août 2011)

Le mieux est d'appeler Apple.

Je connais une manip pour enlever le mot de passe admin mais comme je ne sais si tu es quelqu'un honnête ou un voleur de mac je ne peut prendre le risque de t'aider.

Tu es peut être de bonne fois et je suis navré de te considérer comme un voleur.

Mais voila, dans le doute je ne peut t'aider ( petite pensé a tous ce qui ce sont fais volée leur mac  )

Tu appels Apple, tu montre patte blanche et te donnerons la manip a faire.

Désolé


----------



## Chalkduster (20 Août 2011)

Vas-y donne la manip, fais pas ton rapace  non mais sans déconner tu es sur que c'est possible ?


----------



## supergrec (20 Août 2011)

absolument sur. Très simple en plus.

PS : le rapace est celui qui vole un mac a une personne honnête qui a trié comme un fou pour ce l'acheter


----------



## Sly54 (20 Août 2011)

Chalkduster a dit:


> Vas-y donne la manip, fais pas ton rapace  non mais sans déconner tu es sur que c'est possible ?


Perso, je pense que supergrec est dans le vrai en n'indiquant pas sur ce forum la manip


----------



## r e m y (20 Août 2011)

oursonzen a dit:


> ...Maintenant quand le mac démarre j'ai un fond gris avec la pomme
> et il me demande le nom et le mot de passe.
> ....



Donc là c'est le mot de passe Firmware qui a été activé

Il te faut absolument le retrouver. Essaie peut-être de le taper en te disant que le clavier est passé en clavier US "QWERTY" alors que tu l'as créé en clavier français

pour taper un a il faut appuyer la touche q par exemple


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Août 2011)

Si vous regardez son historique de messages il semble être de bonne foi. 
clavier en qwerty tu as les chiffres direct et des touches sont inversées. ( A,Z..etc)


----------



## subsole (20 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Pour le MDP du firmware,  il devrait y avoir un cadenas à l'écran et un seul champs, à moins qu'il y ait du changement de ce côté depuis Lion.


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Août 2011)

Non pas de Changement. Peut-être tape t'il mal le nom utilisateur. ( nom complet et pas le nom abrégé surtout)


----------



## patrick mantout (20 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne veux pas dire de bêtises, mais il me semble que tu devrais essayer de redémarrer à partir d'un CD d'installation Apple (Tu insères le CD, tu démarres le Mac et tu gardes le doigt sur la touche C du clavier). Dans ton cas, essayes avec le CD de snow Leopard (avec Lion, je ne sais pas). Si cela fonctionne, il y a un programme/commande qui te permets de réinitialiser le mot de passe du super user.
Dans ton cas, il (me semble) ne pas s'agir d'un mot de passe du FirmWare, donc ça doit être facile à résoudre.

my 5 cents

Bon courage

Un petit lien en plus 
<http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1274?viewlocale=fr_FR>


----------



## Chalkduster (20 Août 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> absolument sur. Très simple en plus.
> 
> PS : le rapace est celui qui vole un mac a une personne honnête qui a trié comme un fou pour ce l'acheter



Si tu connais la manip' et que tu veux pas le dire n'en parle pas, pas la peine de dire " ouai moi je sais mais je te le dirais pas !" c'est frustrant je trouve


----------



## supergrec (20 Août 2011)

tu préfère que je dise :

je sais que c'est possible mais faut mieux que tu appelle apple il t'en dirons plus.

C'est bon ? Te voila rassuré ???!!!???


----------



## Chalkduster (20 Août 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> tu préfère que je dise :
> 
> je sais que c'est possible mais faut mieux que tu appelle apple il t'en dirons plus.
> 
> C'est bon ? Te voila rassuré ???!!!???



Non mais c'est frustrant quand quelqu'un connait la réponse et qu'il te la dit pas volontairement apres je m'en fou moi j'ai pas de problème de mot de passe. C'est plutôt pour le mec même si sa coute rien d'appeler. Mais prends pas ça mal, je dis ça parce que a la fin tu avais l'air de ténerver avec tes "??!!??" donc sache que s'était pas méchant.


----------

